# HTML/Fight Club



## Wicht (Jan 18, 2002)

What are the chances of getting HTML turned on only in the Fight Club?


----------



## graydoom (Jan 18, 2002)

I'd like this. HTML being enabled for all the boards would be better, imo, but this would be better than nothing.


----------



## A2Z (Jan 18, 2002)

As far as I know the reason it's off in the first place is that it enabes javascript when you turn it on. I'm told this is a bad thing.


----------



## Omegium (Jan 18, 2002)

Javascript is bad, but I think you can use the profanity (sp) anyway, the bad language mode to get  out of it, that will get rid of it.


----------



## Omegium (Jan 18, 2002)

But I see that is already done


----------



## graydoom (Jan 18, 2002)

Yeah, typing <-script minus the hyphens seems now to transform to smily faces. With luck, HTML can be re-enabled now!

Demonstration: The text on the next line says <-script minus the hyphen right now, but will change when this gets posted:


----------



## Wicht (Jan 18, 2002)

Any comment Morrus on the validity of this rumor


----------

